# Red Osprey - Southampton/IoW



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

I noticed a few days ago that Red Osprey appeared to be on her way down to Falmouth for her annual maintenance in dry dock. Suddenly off the Dorset coast she turned around and returned to Southampton and is now shown as leaving again sometime today.

Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Old Man thought that he might have forgotten to turn the gas off.


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

No, there must be some kind of problem. Falmouth are still showing her as expected tomorrow and AIS suggests the dry dock as being unoccupied, but Southampton are now showing her departure as not until Thursday (23rd).

Edit: Southampton are now saying today (Wednesday) at 0900 for departure.


----------

